# I think my boyfriend is cheating



## 2008 (Feb 23, 2008)

We are in a long distance relationship and he tells me that this year his primary is on his adopted child and his brother and that he wont be able to talk to me barely and suggested I maybe find somebody else or wait on him.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 23, 2008)

ok...girl, if my man gave my some bs respeonse like that, i would be TRIPPIN'. I mean i'm sayin if he genuninely cared, he'd wanna be wit u now... adopted child?? i mean it's possible but it's not likely a single male is gonna adopt a baby on his own....all i'm sayin is be careful &amp; don't believe hwat he tells u... just take care of YOU!!!!!!!! &lt;3


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 23, 2008)

Long distance relationships are very difficult and I knew it was over when he told to start seeing others. Try to start dating men closer to where you live.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 23, 2008)

Ditch the so-called bf STAT! I've been around the block a few times and I've had my fair share of long-distance relationships to know that your bf sounds like a coward who isn't man enough to tell you he's with someone else who's just found out about you and has given him an ultimatum.

Do yourself a favor and find someone who really loves you.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditch the so-called bf STAT! I've been around the block a few times and I've had my fair share of long-distance relationships to know that your bf sounds like a coward who isn't man enough to tell you he's with someone else who's just found out about you and has given him an ultimatum. 
Do yourself a favor and find someone who really loves you.





Sorry, she is right!


----------



## mahreez (Feb 23, 2008)

oh i'm sorry to hear this. but it's his lost not yours. you deserve someone better.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 23, 2008)

I side with the other MUTers.

You haven't dated him that long, you haven't met, and he's telling you to move on. I know it's painful, we have all been there.

I wouldn't analyze this relationship or why he wants to move on.

Let him go and seek out someone that you'll actually meet before you fall in love with.

Keep posting if you need support - we're good listeners.


----------



## Darla (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok i take exception with one thing that everyone has been saying and that is a long distance relationship CAN work if you both want it too. I am speaking from my own experience and 25 years later I still DO believe this!

However, that is one LAME statement to make and hopefully you are not so invested in this relationship that if you broke up it would devastate you.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with everybody. If you're not included in his present plans, why stick around for the future?


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 23, 2008)

What everyone said is right, get yourself some fun dates with some cute guys around you.. and if I were you I wouldnt even bother talking to him !


----------



## luxotika (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree with everyone else, it is time to move on.


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 23, 2008)

It doesnt even matter if hes cheating or not at this point with a response like that it means he is saying its over. Move on and find someone better!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah, I don't think i could deal with that. :|


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We are in a long distance relationship and he tells me that this year his primary is on his adopted child and his brother and that he wont be able to talk to me barely and suggested I maybe find somebody else or wait on him. At that last statement it clearly seems like he's moved on and he wants you to as well. I don't care if you're the prince of England, I don't "wait" on anyone


----------



## beaglette (Feb 24, 2008)

ROFL!!!!!

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't care if you're the prince of England, I don't "wait" on anyone Warmly,
Brandi


----------



## x33cupcake (Feb 24, 2008)

you do deserve way better.


----------



## magneticheart (Feb 24, 2008)

i agree with what everyone's said here! if he can't make time for you then he doesn't deserve you!


----------



## KristieTX (Feb 24, 2008)

I agree, move on and find someone who will appreciate you.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok i take exception with one thing that everyone has been saying and that is a long distance relationship CAN work if you both want it too. I am speaking from my own experience and 25 years later I still DO believe this! 
I believe long-distance relationships can work too!



I met my husband on the net, had a long-distance relationship for a while before I relocated to be with him. I've never been happier and we will be celebrating our 5th wedding anniversary this year.


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We are in a long distance relationship and he tells me that this year his primary is on his adopted child and his brother and that he wont be able to talk to me barely and suggested I maybe find somebody else or wait on him. Oh babe, hugs to you.
1st you deserve more, so go get more!

That doesn't scream cheating to me, but it does scream 'not 100% into keeping the thing together'


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

Dump Him


----------



## angryasiangirl (Feb 25, 2008)

If you love him enough and the relationship is salvageable, wait. If not, drop him.


----------



## Darla (Feb 25, 2008)

any updates?


----------

